# Wiring a Joy stick controller to a VFD



## kevinsimba (Aug 7, 2014)

I have a Invt VFD and i wish to wire a joystick with a potentiometer to control my motor. Can anyone help with a wiring diagram of the Controler to the Ac Drive .


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Need to see the controller and the connection diagram.
But if its exactly like a three terminal potentiometer, outside posts are positive and negative 10 vdc and the center post is the wiper.
Also need to see the input diagram for the VFD.


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

kevinsimba said:


> I have a Invt VFD and i wish to wire a joystick with a potentiometer to control my motor. Can anyone help with a wiring diagram of the Controler to the Ac Drive .


Yes.


----------

